# JA vs KT Wheel code



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Do any of you know if there is a difference between the 1969 14" x 6" JA Rally II wheel and the 1969 14" x 6" KT Rally II wheel?
As mentioned in an earlier post I had 4 Rally II's given to me and it turns out that 3 of them are 14" x 7" KS wheels, and one of them is a 1969 GTO appropriate JA.
The spare in my car turns out to be a KT coded rim. 
So it looks like I have a set: 2 14" x 6" for the front and 2 14" x 7" for the rear, with a 14" x 7" for the spare.
That is, providing that the JA and the KT are a match. To my untrained eye they look identical, but I come to you for sage advice . . .:nerd:

Joe


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Joe, the factory coded JA & JL coded 14x6 Rally II wheels have a slightly different offset than the later JT-KU-KT-HN coded 14x6 RallyII wheels. Wont be that big a deal for a spare.

The slight difference in offset is due to GM going from "2 piece" rotors (with the bolt on hub) to the one piece (integral hub) rotor. The change in style of rotors occurred during mid 1970 production with 11/25/69 being the last dates JL's were stamped, as well as the first day JT's were stamped.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Joe, the factory coded JA & JL coded 14x6 Rally II wheels have a slightly different offset than the later JT-KU-KT-HN coded 14x6 RallyII wheels. Wont be that big a deal for a spare.
> 
> 
> 
> The slight difference in offset is due to GM going from "2 piece" rotors (with the bolt on hub) to the one piece (integral hub) rotor. The change in style of rotors occurred during mid 1970 production with 11/25/69 being the last dates JL's were stamped, as well as the first day JT's were stamped.




Thank you Pinion head.
I guess that means that I’ll have to keep looking for another JA or JL coded wheel. One JA and one KT do NOT a good set make 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Completing a set of 4 or five KS code 14x7's ought to be cheaper than coming up with a single decent JA or JL. Imo, if the JA coded wheel is clean & straight, it ought to be worth two KS wheels. Good date range nice condition JA & JL wheels, have had a ton of them. Since the early 90's have been networking and putting date matching sets together.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Completing a set of 4 or five KS code 14x7's ought to be cheaper than coming up with a single decent JA or JL. Imo, if the JA coded wheel is clean & straight, it ought to be worth two KS wheels. Good date range nice condition JA & JL wheels, have had a ton of them. Since the early 90's have been networking and putting date matching sets together.




Hmmmm, I guess I will have to consider that option as well.
I am going to try and find a decent JA or JL wheel, but I’ll also keep my eyes open for another KS.
Thanks once again Pinion head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Completing a set of 4 or five KS code 14x7's ought to be cheaper than coming up with a single decent JA or JL. Imo, if the JA coded wheel is clean & straight, it ought to be worth two KS wheels. Good date range nice condition JA & JL wheels, have had a ton of them. Since the early 90's have been networking and putting date matching sets together.




Hey Pinion head, can you tell me what you know about KM stamped 14” x 6” Rally II’s

I cannot find any reference, however I found a guy that has 2 in good shape, with BFG rubber, for $300 so I may drive the 4 hours to go take a look.

Any further advice that you can provide would be helpful and appreciated.

Once again my GTO is a 1969 with factory disc front brakes.

Thanks man,

Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

